# Mood swings



## djr4x4 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok.. doing trt.. injecting every sunday 250 mg test c with .25 arimidex... im noticing that by friday i start getting really moody/pissy like a lil bitch.. bloodwork is not scheduled until the 1st week of august.. im curious.. could my estrogen be climbing throughout the week causing these mood swing.. mon.tues.wed is fine.. my mood goes to the worse by the end of the week.. ive thought about taking .25 arimidex say wed or thur to see if that would help but im trying to hold out until bloodwork is done.. until then any thoughts?


----------



## bigdog (Jul 15, 2016)

don't hurt to try it. I get emotional when my e2 goes up not pissy but everybody is different. how about instead of 250 every sunday, split it up and do 125 twice a week and see how you feel?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2016)

When I notice this I just split my shots


----------



## djr4x4 (Jul 15, 2016)

I was trying to go his route and get bloodwork done on a friday to show the numbers at the lowest.. I may have to say screw it and split em.. This rollercoaster is for the birds..


----------



## Runningwild (Jul 16, 2016)

Split the doses this has helped me tremendously I used to do all long esters only once a week until recently and I have noticed improvements in mood


----------



## djr4x4 (Jul 17, 2016)

Thx guys.. i do appreciate the info/help..


----------

